
New Zealand aims to recruit 100 of the 'best tech talent' to move to Wellington - my_first_acct
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/New-Zealand-hoping-10867079.php
======
erentz
I'm from Wellington and love it there. I would move back in a heartbeat but I
would be taking a >50% pay cut and the country is now very sadly a worse place
to live than when I left five years ago, with increasing poverty,
homelessness, trashed environment from dairying, run down health system just
scraping by, and an ignored education system.

~~~
xyzzy123
Also from welly and like it. Overseas because there's maybe 10 companies max I
could realistically work for (application security engineer).

It's a decent environment for consulting though because after a few years in
industry you pretty much know "everyone".

From my point of view there is no shortage of talent in wellington. There are
shortages of venture capital and a shortage of opportunities outside corporate
that'll pay you enough to be worth the surprisingly punishing cost of living
(metro housing in particular).

------
dhfhduk
I wonder what they mean by "tech."

